# movistar/telefonica



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

_listen very carefully because I want to go home!!!_

that was what the guy on 1004 said to my OH last night 

he had phoned to ask them to transfer our service to our new place in the next block

(yes, we're moving again........loooong story )

apparently to transfer our number etc., although actually possible - (that's gotta be a first!) will take 6 weeks

however............if we want to cancel our old contract - for free - & start a new one at the current special offer deal which is less than we are currently paying, they can have it connected by next Tuesday .....

I'm so glad he wanted to go home & OH listened carefully :clap2:


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> _listen very carefully because I want to go home!!!_
> 
> that was what the guy on 1004 said to my OH last night
> 
> ...



That reminds me of allo allo on bbc tv " listen very carefully I shall say this only wance" :focus: It seems Telefonica/Movistar are getting worried as a lot of people are going to cheaper companies, glad you got a better deal:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Designed to lock you into a new 18 month contract of course. 

Check the small print - my guess is that the special price lasts for six months then it will revert to more than what you currently pay ... but you are tied in for 18 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Designed to lock you into a new 18 month contract of course.
> 
> Check the small print - my guess is that the special price lasts for six months then it will revert to more than what you currently pay ... but you are tied in for 18 months.


yep, very likely

but at least we get 6 months cheaper even if that _is _the case, and after bad experiences with all the other local companies & their promises of this that & the other we're happy enough with movistar tbh


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Designed to lock you into a new 18 month contract of course.
> 
> Check the small print - my guess is that the special price lasts for six months then it will revert to more than what you currently pay ... but you are tied in for 18 months.


We've had a 'special price' three times now.
When the deal expires we just tell them we'll transfer to another provider if they don't renew it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yep, very likely
> 
> but at least we get 6 months cheaper even if that _is _the case, and after bad experiences with all the other local companies & their promises of this that & the other we're happy enough with movistar tbh


Agree 100%.
We changed to Telitec...and back within a month as the internet service was poor.
The service we've had from Movistar has been quite good, really.
People like knocking big companies and let's face it they more often than not deserve to be but so far so good with this particular giant...


----------

